# pedigree post



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

i want to post my pup's pedigrees up but i cant just take a pic cause its a 7gen. and you cant see **** if i post the pic lol any suggestions? i know on ONLINE PEDIGREES you can but you have to pay. would that be my best bet?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.virtualpedigrees.com/


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks gamer, gotta go to work but will check that out later tonight!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

also Bully Breed Resource


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

ok i googled and found his great great gpa is leroys blue up'n smoke, Sire LEROY


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

what i dont get is i find some but the name that is supposed to be the kennel is changed to something else but its clearly the same dog


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

this would be his great grandpa(sires side) drago's blue wolfman, although on my ped. it says holland/samilos "blue wolfman" and idk why it doesnt have his dam filled in, wish everyone else was up at 2 in the morn to explain this lol
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [204245] :: DRAGO'S BLUE WOLFMAN


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

ok, grandpa and grandma sires side

cash

scroll to the bottom for the pedigree


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

guess im done for the night this stuff is a bit confusing lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

dude daniel hes angels cousin!!! one of her ancestors in blue upnsmoke, guess why i rememberd that? lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea angel is also an offspring of drago/samillos blue wolfman. hes kinda started his own bloodline in the western nc area i thnk using that dog as a popular stud. i cant find any pics of him though. is their any hartsells dogs on the papers?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ok well the pedigrees online could be entered wrong. I dont know much about bully pedigrees to know enough if they are right or wrong sorry.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

intensive said:


> yea angel is also an offspring of drago/samillos blue wolfman. hes kinda started his own bloodline in the western nc area i thnk using that dog as a popular stud. i cant find any pics of him though. is their any hartsells dogs on the papers?


lol at the blue upn smoke. on my pedigree it says holland/samilos blue wolfman idk why.. i wonder how many others are different, i didnt see any hartsells but i havent looked into his moms side, she has some gotti and gaff but its funny cause he isnt really bully at all, right now he's goin through his lanky stage.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

na, hes bully, hes just going to be tall. not all bullys are squatter's that look like they have linebacker chests. angel never got taller, so shes not a good comparison lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea i think the blue wolfmans the same, i was just goin off of memory for the name, and i have no memory sooo...

i wish i could find more pics/info on him tho


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

yea its the same i looked it up, havent found any pics yet tho


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

bring angels ped. if you come down this weekend we can compare


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea, ill try to rem. text me fri. if you can to remind me


----------

